# Douglas MacArthur's Farewell Address



## Trip_Wire (Mar 1, 2009)

(One of my personal heroes!) IMO. a very good speech for that era. :)

General of the Army Douglas MacArthur's Farewell Address to Congress April 19, 1951.

http://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/douglasmacarthurfarewelladdress.htm


----------



## QC (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice speech. I guess it was the sign of the times that when mentioning Asia, Australia didn't get a mention. He uttered his famous line, "I shall return" in Melbourne.  :cool:


----------



## tip001 (Jun 25, 2009)

Powerful speech General MacArthur gave to congress.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

Great speach.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow that must have been a long-ass speech.


----------



## tip001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow that must have been a long-ass speech.



Phew was a long speech, but a good one ;)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

tip001 said:


> Phew was a long speech, but a good one ;)




I had to drink a red bull then a monster to get through it. Good though.


----------



## RippedHalo (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd like to resurrect this thread and link to this speech General MacArthur gave addressing the Corps of Cadets when he visited West Point for the last time (audio only):


----------

